# Pumpkin seeds, goats and deworming



## Mrs1885 (Aug 8, 2018)

We had land tortoises for years and used pumpkin with seeds as a dewormer. It was natural and getting them to willingly eat it was much easier than fighting a 120# angry tortoise that doesnt want something in its beak! 

So I had a friend that has grown up and had goats for decades tell me my goats eyelids were starting to look a bit light and we should deworm. Im no fan of injecting a goat and Im terrified if I do a chemical type medicine that I may dose wrong or they may aspirate, etc. Im a worrier. So Im wondering if anyone has ever heard of using pumpkin with seeds to treat intestinal parasites in goats?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 8, 2018)

When it comes to deworming goats do not inject. Dewormers for goats are generally given orally and are more effective given this way.

People do use pumpkin among other things for "deworming".  If you choose to go the natural products please get a scope learn how to run fecals. 
Sadly most farms we consult on are farms that are struggling and trying to figure out what's going on... the majority are using herbals. We see some of the most unhealthy goats being raised "naturally" and we don't believe it has to be that way. 

There is a false sense of security thinking they are giving the herbals and all is well... until it isn't.

Just as with any farm running fecals to determine type of worm, load, and efficacy of products used are important.
Using the McMasters Method is the best as it gives Eggs Per Gram count. It was designed for barberpole worm.
The barberpole is a blood sucker that causes anemia. There are other worms that rob the goat of nutrition but are not as dangerous as the blood suckers (barberpole and flukes)

You start with fecal. Get the numbers. Do whatever protocol you choose. Follow up with regular fecals.
More so when using herbals because herbals do not "kill" the parasites.

If you look at lespedeza... it is great... it grows wild here. We love it.  It causes a coating on the barberpole limiting feeding and reproduction... once removed (the goat) from lespedeza the parasites bloom once again. 

I will say if loads are very high please start with a chemical dewormer following protocol (most dewormers only kill stage 4)  after the load is brought under control then you may want to work with your herbals. 

Fir Meadows and Land of Havilah are two very good places to look at for herbals. Follow their protocol. I recommend these two because they are skilled in this, not just layman reading on herbals.
https://www.firmeadowllc.com/
https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/


----------



## Mrs1885 (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you SbC. Im not really 'into' the herbal / hollistic thing. My vet's kids go to great colleges and he drives a really sharp sports card, and we fund f lot of that. LOL I guess I was just hoping it worked as well for goats as it did for the torts. 

I have a couple bottles of Safe Guard. Im just not sure exactly what everyone weighs and getting the medicine in is a concern. Sadly my vet is an hour away and doesnt do farm calls this far or Id pay him to come out. I do think a new livestock vet started a couple towns over so maybe I will call her. If someone shows me how once Im usually ok after that.


----------



## Mini Horses (Aug 9, 2018)

I agree with SBC.    Plus you can buy dewormers that can be put into their food ration.   You may want to feed them separately to be sure they get their share.

There is a very large margin of safety with overdose of MOST dewormers on the market.   And, some may need to be given several days in a row to do their job but, an option for manner of administration of product.   Mine love the apple flavored Ivermect -- well, most do.    Always that one.


----------



## Mrs1885 (Aug 9, 2018)

Apple flavored ivo?  That sounds like a perfect solution!  I know most of mine would willingly take that.  I will have to look for that!  Thank you!


----------

